# What's your Favourite



## dean (20 Apr 2017)

What's your Favourite plant for low tech  aquarium and why ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faizal (20 Apr 2017)

My current favourite is limnophila sessiliflora....as it gives a nice bushy look as a background plant in my low tech..

Surprisingly low maintenance ...but i think it tends to loose its lower leaves if the lighting intensity in the area is too low...


----------



## Progen (20 Apr 2017)

If money is no issue, then it's buces for sure!!!


----------



## dw1305 (20 Apr 2017)

Hi all, 





dean said:


> What's your Favourite plant for low tech aquarium and why ?


Definitely Amazon Frogbit (_<"Limnobium laevigatum_">) for me.

You can have it in any, and every, tank. 

It is a floater, so it isn't CO2 limited, and if it is showing deficiency symptoms you know that it isn't carbon. 

It doesn't care about the pH, or temperature, of the water.
It will grow over a wide range of nutrient levels and you can use it for the "Duckweed Index".
It isn't always available via shops, and you can give it away on forums, sell it on Ebay or exchange it at your LFS.
It has great roots.
cheers Darrel


----------



## dean (20 Apr 2017)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, Definitely Amazon Frogbit (_<"Limnobium laevigatum_">) for me.
> 
> You can have it in any, and every, tank.
> 
> ...



I struggle with frogbit it never grows well for me even though other plants in the same tank are growing !



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (20 Apr 2017)

All crypts, anubias, java ferns, small nymphaea's, bolbitis heudelotii, lomariopsis cf lineata, aponogeton sp, potamogeton sp, Echinodorus sp. some nympoides sp, salvinia, hygroriza arista actualy all that floats.. Why? Just because they can be beautifull with little effort.

Rather a list, can't deside which i like best, so actualy i do not have a particular favorite. I have multiple plant disorder syndrome..


----------



## KipperSarnie (20 Apr 2017)

Plastic?


----------



## dean (20 Apr 2017)

KipperSarnie said:


> Plastic?



That's considered worse than swearing on here 
You risk being hung drawn and quartered 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake101 (20 Apr 2017)

Salvinia natans. After redecorating my tank I have only some microsorum as submerged plants, and lots of floating plants, mainly salvinia. 

The floating plants give a really nice look for an open-top aquarium, and provide healthy growth with all the benefits when fertilised properly.


----------



## mort (20 Apr 2017)

Najas guadalupensis for me. It's nice and bushy but due to its fine leaves doesn't block out the light much. My shrimps also love it. I'd also say monosolenium tenerum as it needs virtually no care.


----------



## mort (20 Apr 2017)

Also agree with zozo and Hygrorhyza aristata for on top. It's a great unusual floater and such a unique and beautiful shape. I'll also add aponogeton crispis while I'm here for larger tanks with a little more nutrients to fuel it's vigorous growth.


----------



## kadoxu (20 Apr 2017)

KipperSarnie said:


> Plastic?


BLASPHEMY!!!!


----------



## Ovidiu (20 Apr 2017)

Heteranthera zosterifolia is the plant that actually thrives in my 30L dirted tank without co2 and i have to prune every week. Excellent fast grower for a low tech.


----------



## dean (20 Apr 2017)

Annubias Nana is amongst mine as long as there's surface plants too 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Konsa (24 Apr 2017)

Hi
My firm favourite is Hygrophila araguaia.Slow compact  grower adaptable to many conditions.I have it in play sand,gravel,soil with CO2 or without. Low light or high it just grows well.Not much pruning needed.You may not have the red colour of it low tech but is still nice plant when green reddish so not fussed about it 
Regards Konsa


----------



## KipperSarnie (25 Apr 2017)

My apologies for plastic!
I meant "Faux"


----------



## Reayman (27 Apr 2017)

Nymphoides Taiwan has been a low-tech showstopper, but for me it has to be the (seemingly) indestructible crypt wendtii. I am always beyond amazed after pulling down a tank to see the extent of the root structure it sets up.

I think I bought a single crypt when I was 17 from P@H and it has (and always will) be throughout all of my tanks...

I would also like to try frogbit but not sure of a reliable source to get this from?

Reayman


----------



## dw1305 (27 Apr 2017)

Hi all, 





Reayman said:


> I would also like to try frogbit but not sure of a reliable source to get this from?


I can post you some if you are in the UK.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Reayman (27 Apr 2017)

Cheers @dw1305 I've messaged you.

Reayman


----------



## castle (27 Apr 2017)

Sagittaria Subulata; even the 'needle' sp, have grown really well for me in low tech - well, at least dirted tanks.


----------



## CMac (28 Apr 2017)

Crypts get my vote, they come is all shapes and sizes and don't need to be fussed over. C. pontederiifolia is my current favourite, its broad leaves produce nice little shady spots for fishies to rest.


----------



## dw1305 (28 Apr 2017)

Hi all, 





CMac said:


> C. pontederiifolia is my current favourite, its broad leaves produce nice little shady spots


I like this one as well, it isn't a very quick grower, but will grow in very gloomy conditions. . 

It looks different grown submersed, compared to when you buy it having been grown emersed.

Submersed 



 

Emersed (from Flowgrow )


 

cheers Darrel


----------



## dan4x4 (28 Apr 2017)

Wow this is really hard!

Probably needle leaf java fern. Looks awesome when its all bushy, looks kinda prehistoric and definately like it belongs in a jungle. Also personally it has to do well in a low tech for it to be my favourite.

Lace plant is a close second, although mine isn't doing too well in the tank I've set up. I think its in the wrong position but nothing I can do now other than feed it and hope for the best!


----------



## CMac (29 Apr 2017)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> I like this one as well, it isn't a very quick grower, but will grow in very gloomy conditions. .
> 
> It looks different grown submersed, compared to when you buy it having been grown emersed.
> ...




Well i'm very pleased that mine has seemed to have held onto some pattern after  6 months, they are very pretty!



 

Sorry to derail the thread somewhat 

CMac


----------



## Djoko Sauza (23 Jul 2017)

Crypts, once they get used they just keep growing and growing and growing...


----------

